# Rabbit jumped



## MiniLopHop

Becky is a 2 year old 4.5 pound mini lop. I had her in my arms going back to her room after snuggling. I had to move the baby gate and in the two seconds I moved my hand from her back (other hand stayed under her hiney and she was leaning on my chest) she jumped! Normally she is not a jumper and I was shocked.

I know rabbits can be injured if dropped from a height. I'm 5'4" and she was chest height. I'm worried she might have hurt herself jumping that way. She landed on the floor on all four feet and hopped over to her box like nothing happened. She's eating, drinking, pooping, acting normal. She is moving normally.

If she hurt herself would she have a sign such as limping or acting like she is in pain? I rubbed down her legs and she didn't react like it hurt. I will be sure to ask my husband to move the gate from now on.


----------



## Nela

Hmm I think she should be alright. I've had the occasional accident like that but never had any problems. Of course, I don't want to have a problem either so I rectify it as best as I can but I think in general they are pretty sturdy and can do alright as long as they don't fall on their back or hit something on the way down. If she's acting normally, I don't think there is a problem. Keep an eye on it in case but I think you're all good.


----------



## Yield

[align=center]Solara has freaked out and went flying from my arms before... TWICE! (she's such a brat!) I'm 5"5. It's a scary thing! But she was okay. 

As long as she doesn't seem to be in pain I wouldn't be too worried. Just keep an eye on her =)


----------



## MiniLopHop

Thanks for the reassureance. I will do her weekend grooming tonight just to be sure. She was easily put off food when she had her spay even with pain meds, so I think she's one that if she's in any pain she will not eat. 

I'm thinking that perhaps if I use her blankie it might help deter the leaps as well. Bunny burrito for tansport


----------



## Tweetiepy

What did she jump down to? was it a slippery surface? Would her mouth/chin be injured is she hit her face to the floor because of loss of traction? This worries me all the time with mine, I don't let them out of their run area because it's all slippery surfaces and they slide all over


----------



## BSAR

Typically what I do if I have a rabbit jump from my arms, which unfornutatley happens a lot, I will set them on the floor and see if they are walking normally, are they limping, not moving, dragging a foot? Look for those things, also if they scream that could mean something is wrong. Also feel their spine and legs to see if anything feels broken. 

I had a kit once, about four weeks old, that fell several feet onto the hard wood floor onto her back. It was horrible she was screaming and I picked her up and put her back in with momma. She was lethargic for a while and I was hysterical thinking she was going to die, I knew it was my fault for not keeping a close eye on her. But she amazingly was fine and went on to have babies. Had to sell her awhile back though. But she got her name from that accident, Chancey.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

You don't want to know how many times has has jumped out of mine (or my husband's or kid's arms. :rollseyes). Thankfully, he's been fine every time (and we've got concrete under the vinyl). The only time he's hurt himself was when we left him at home for a weekend (with a pet sitter) and came home to him limping! Still don't know what he did or how he did it. (Fortunately, it was only a sprain.)

They sure give you a fright when they pull the flying bunny routine, though! :shock:

Rue


----------



## MiniLopHop

Luckily their room is carpeted and she landed on all four feet. I checked her over good again last night and I think she is fine. The extra leg checking got me thumped off, so she's her normal frisky self. She was too cute this morning pretending to be the "blankie monster" and hopping all about after eating breakfast well. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that gets random flying buns from time to time.


----------



## Alek

If she acts ok then I wouldn't worry. If you are concerned you can take her out of her cage, and slowly and gently flex her limbs to see if she acts like she's in pain. If she does then you might want to check with a vet otherwise she sounds like she's ok.


----------



## Ash0531

My Rabbit recently jumped out of my arms too. Im 5'0 she seems fine. Running around ger cage as usual but i cant check if anything is broken tonight. Will she be fine?


----------



## Emperez77

My daughter's bunny jumped from her arms and fell hard she was laying on her side trembling and we she tried to get up her home legs were dragging so I held her in my arms for a good while and we stood her up again she was was able to stand up on them again she's eating fine and the most terrible thing we live in Houston and we are flooded there's no way to take her to the vet and everything is closed and I'm not sure when it will be safe to go out I'm soo concerned I'm just afraid something might be wrong...my daughter is crying because she thinks it's her fault she always holds her the right way&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Aki

Laying on her side and trembling doesn't sound good. Rabbits hide pain really well, so when they show something it's generally not a good sign. It would be advisable to take her to a vet as soon as you can to take an x-ray. Rabbits can slip from your arms easily and also struggle really hard when you hold them - a lot of accidents happen, crushing internal organs while holding them too tight or having the rabbit fall, because rabbits generally don't like being held and won't always cooperate. It's better not to hold a rabbit when it's not absolutely necessary. I never do it except when I have to give meds or to put them in a carrier and I always do it kneeling on the floor so that if the rabbit struggle I can safely release them without being tempted to squeeze. I don't know how old your daughter is, but I advise against a child holding a rabbit ever - the rabbit could hurt her (they can scratch and bite really well when they want too, I still have a scar from my wrist to my elbow from a buck who didn't want to go inside his carrier) and she could accidentally hurt her bunny. A few deaths accidentally caused by children holding the rabbit and exercing to little or too much pressure were related on this forum by distraught parents and I think it's better to be safe than sorry because killing your pet is a really traumatizing experience. Anyway, I hope your bunny will be OK.


----------



## JBun

Until you are able to get the bunny seen by a rabbit vet, just do your best. Keep an eye on the bunny's eating, pooping, and peeing. As long as the bunny continues to eat, poop, and pee normally, that's a good indication that they are doing alright. Rabbits will generally stop eating if they are in a lot of pain. It's possible the bunny is fine despite the fall. They can get stunned initially then be alright a little bit later. But that's not to say there couldn't also be an injury that needs to be checked out. But as long as the bunny continues to eat well, it gives you some time until things have settled down and you are able to get to see the vet.


----------



## RavenousDragon

:yeahthat:

We are sending you guys our prayers- you are in a tough situation and it is in no way your fault. Sometimes falls happen (my own rabbits have squirmed out of my arms before, but we've been lucky). Dragging legs is a bad sign though- so I'd leave her alone mostly for now and keep her locked in a cage or small pen for a while (restrict exercise is the idea here) until you can get to a vet (like JBun said). 

I disagree with Aki that you should completely avoid holding a rabbit- many a tumors/hernias/wounds have been discovered by owners holding their rabbits! Once, I saw a rabbit with a hernia (we think genetic in this case) and it suddenly got bigger. Her small intestine actually had slipped through- and she would have died if she had not gone to surgery within a day or two- but guess what saved her? Being held by her owner for no good reason except to hold her/check her out (hernias with intestinal involvement are generally asymptomatic until the animal becomes septicemic). Besides- while no rabbit I know likes being held, the best way to get them used to it for when you have to do so is by DOING it- without immediately shoving meds in their faces, trimming nails, etc. Because then they will always associate being held with bad things. My rabbits get held for no reason all the time, and because they get treats when it happens, when they are being held for a real reason, it's MUCH less stressful on them.


----------



## mark

Thank you RD for the suggestions on how to teach/train/indoctrinate the rabbits in terms of getting used to being held. 

Our little guy truly despises being held and yet, there are times when you have to hold them or pick them up. I like the notion of the positive reinforcement with treats. I think we will begin making a conscientious effort to do this on a regular basis, so it's not so traumatizing when it is really required.

Good luck to you Emperez, the flooding in Houston looks awful - my heart goes out to you and all Houstonians, and their pets.


----------



## Arya

My bunny named arya was on my shoulder and fell to the ground. There's no signs of pain or anything, however her left hand is bent toward down when she's walking... what do I do? And I cannot reach to a vet at the current time. Please help! ASAP!


----------



## JBun

If it appears to be deformed and broken, I would keep her in a small area to restrict movement, make sure she is continuing to eat and drink as more than 12-24 hours without eating enough can cause GI stasis to set in, which is an emergency, and then as soon as an experienced rabbit vet is open I would get her in right away for an appointment. Until I could get her to the vet, if she isn't eating at all or much on her own, I would make a mush by soaking her food pellets in warm water, and carefully syringe feed it to her(look up instructions for syringe feeding rabbits).

If you don't already know of a knowledgeable rabbit vet, I would recommend doing some research and try and find one that has good reviews from other rabbit owners.


----------

